# Sleeping Sweater?



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Possibly a baggy jumper knit in a soft yarn something like our sirdar snuggly (baby yarn but chunky)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I think it's a chunky knit to keep warm indoors.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder how it would be different from any other sweater?? :?: :?: 

You'll probably have to wait until you hear from her - likely you can find a sweater pattern to meet her requirements, weather it's bulky or light, cardigan or pull over, zipper front or button tab. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think soft long baggy jumper maybe something along the lines of this but looser . (something to put on when she's out of bed but isn't ready to get dressed?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-in-paris


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Think it is the sort of snuggly, loose knitwear you would find alongside the leisure wear perhaps in a shop like Victoria's Secret in the US?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Think it is the sort of snuggly, loose knitwear you would find alongside the leisure wear perhaps in a shop like Victoria's Secret in the US?


She just got back to me, she found it on Eddie Bauer. I went to their website and found it for $80.00. It's beautiful, I'm attaching their picture.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> CaroleD53 said:
> 
> 
> > Think it is the sort of snuggly, loose knitwear you would find alongside the leisure wear perhaps in a shop like Victoria's Secret in the US?
> ...


Nice! Yes, that is the sort of thing I thought it would be, something to wear with pyjama trousers to lounge around in.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, she said all of her friends wear them over their pj's at their slumber parties, "the sloppier the better", her words not mine


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats what my daughter and grandaughter have, but not been referred to as that. They are large baggy flufffy sweater/jumper. It was so cold on a weekend away that my daughter wore hers to bed.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> Thats what my daughter and grandaughter have, but not been referred to as that. They are large baggy flufffy sweater/jumper. It was so cold on a weekend away that my daughter wore hers to bed.


At least they are wanting to cover up instead of showing everything


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Try "Bed Jacket" when you google.


----------



## daisymay132 (Feb 27, 2013)

Vole61 said:


> Thats what my daughter and grandaughter have, but not been referred to as that. They are large baggy flufffy sweater/jumper. It was so cold on a weekend away that my daughter wore hers to bed.


yes it is a large baggy sweater to wear around the house or in bed


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

[quote She just got back to me, she found it on Eddie Bauer. I went to their website and found it for $80.00. It's beautiful, I'm attaching their picture.[/quote]

Oh my goodness, that is cute - much less bulky than wearing a robe. Now off to find a pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Terry Tice said:


> [quote She just got back to me, she found it on Eddie Bauer. I went to their website and found it for $80.00. It's beautiful, I'm attaching their picture.


Oh my goodness, that is cute - much less bulky than wearing a robe. Now off to find a pattern.[/quote]

I will check for paterns too. Please post when you find a pattern. My granddaughters would love this, also my daughters.
Thanks


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

The bed jacket, a woman's garment, is a waist-length robe worn to cover the chest, shoulders and arms while sitting up in bed. Its short length and cape-like cut allowed it to be put on (or removed) while in bed. Often made of sheer or lacy fabrics and displaying very feminine trimmings and details, it was often used more for seduction, rather than warmth or modesty. It was popularized in 1930s Hollywood films featuring glamorous settings and glamorous stars lounging languorously in their silken bedrooms. Ostrich feather tips, swans down, pleated tulle and shirred lace were just a few examples of the extravagant materials that could be used in creating these confections.


----------



## Knittah (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought a sleeping sweater is one with stains or holes that you won't wear out in public.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

In 1800s and early 1900s they called them bed jackets. There are some really pretty ones out there.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes Please post the pattern, my daughter would love this too and would be perfect for going off to College in the Fall.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Our bedroom is very cold in winter. I often sleep in one of my "retired" sweaters. Perhaps any comfortable sweater would do, maybe a wool cotton blend?


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bed-jacket-2

http://www.squidoo.com/bolerobedjacket

It seems like the popular shrugs may be just like a bed jacket!


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

It's a long...or hip length sweater...maxi-sweater to understand better. And you sleep in it...it's great!


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

I would love a pattern like that My granddaughter is going to college and that would be a great gift


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this may seem like a crazy question but its one I would have asked when it was requested. Just what is a sleeping sweater, ask to describe it. Kind of strikes me as maybe a one of those bed jackets could be the request. Ask the preson. After all just because we knit doesn't mean we know it totally all YET. :roll: BUT working on it..


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

This one looks similar especially if the button was placed lower.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pt8230-jacket-with-shawl-collar.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well this may seem like a crazy question but its one I would have asked when it was requested. Just what is a sleeping sweater, ask to describe it. Kind of strikes me as maybe a one of those bed jackets could be the request. Ask the preson. After all just because we knit doesn't mean we know it totally all YET. :roll: BUT working on it..


Oh, I asked. She texted me asking for one, then went to class. I texted back, what is it? Then she told me on the next text. I am beginning to think that if I didn't have texting I would never hear from her. Anyway after several "talking" phone calls we have tentatively designed one in our minds anyway. She wants a Pullover, sloppy big. I am going to design it with the jumbo needles knitted cuff to cuff for minimal seaming.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.


There is a pattern called the "Nightingale", which is knitted from one cuff to the other, increasing garter stitches after the cuff I think it is around 20 stitches at the cuff and then increase to 80 knit to 17 inches or your desired width decrease back to 20 then rib another cuff . sew up cuffs..it is an quick easy knit and not too restricting for the recipient .Creates a shawl type collar and the back length reaches about mid back was meant for a patient in hospital but would be a great sleeping sweater. Easy peasy

I found an image of what it looks like knitted with a pattern


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this may seem like a crazy question but its one I would have asked when it was requested. Just what is a sleeping sweater, ask to describe it. Kind of strikes me as maybe a one of those bed jackets could be the request. Ask the preson. After all just because we knit doesn't mean we know it totally all YET. :roll: BUT working on it..
> ...


Oh, for goodness sakes why didn't she just say she wanted and over sized pull over? Some times...


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

no end to the possibilities in knit items


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


Why??? Because she is a 13 year old teenager, very dramatic, and very much wanting to get into designing and knitting and has to "label" everything


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > laurelarts said:
> ...


Well that answers the question..hope she does it.


----------



## Windmill hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like what, in the olden days, we called a bed jacket!!!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

That's cute! I would be interested in the pattern too!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Windmill hill said:


> Looks like what, in the olden days, we called a bed jacket!!!


Exactly what I thought. I bought a fluffy one a few years back from sears. Great for me when we only had one bathroom and it was on the first floor and the bedrooms where upstairs. Got mighty chilly going down and the long robe got mighty clumsy on the stairs at night. Great idea, I should make one for my daughter who gets up with her baby at night. You're starting a trend.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

netcst said:


> Try "Bed Jacket" when you google.


That's what I was thinking --we called them Bed Jackets " its a lightweight (usually lacy) kind of between a shrug and a cardigan --usually tied with ribbon to close-- it kept the draughts from your shoulders while sitting in bed reading or knitting ect.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It just hit me that there are few originals. Each generation sticks their own label on it and it is just a repeat. We called them bed jackets, now these young-uns will call them sleep sweaters.


----------



## omabear (Feb 2, 2012)

I know that you have decided on a pullover, but for anyone else looking for a great pattern, check out Arianna Cardigan
by Universal Yarns on Ravelry. I am making it now out of Microspun yarn and can't wait to finish.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a few "VERY OLD" knitting books There are patterns for "bed jackets" Would these be the same or at least similar?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

A sleeping sweater is just a pull over sweater with a new name as kids are all about designers and labels.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Possibly a baggy jumper knit in a soft yarn something like our sirdar snuggly (baby yarn but chunky)


In the USA, the equivalent is probably something like Bernat's Pipsqueak, a (#5) bulky yarn.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> A sleeping sweater is just a pull over sweater with a new name as kids are all about designers and labels.


Just another way for the designers and stores to make money. We all need to go in to business :roll:


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I HAVE this sweater from Eddie Bauer! Got it a couple of years ago as a Xmas gift. I've worn the heck out of it, and everywhere...not just with PJs and around the house! I've gotten SO many complements on it! I have been looking for a pattern to replace it, as it is my absolute favorite. It NOW looks pretty nasty. I'll be anxious to see if anyone had a suggestion got a similar pattern!! LOVE this sweater!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Terry Tice said:


> [quote She just got back to me, she found it on Eddie Bauer. I went to their website and found it for $80.00. It's beautiful, I'm attaching their picture.


Oh my goodness, that is cute - much less bulky than wearing a robe. Now off to find a pattern.[/quote]

Some of you must be able to see a picture...it's not showing up on my KP newsletter/digest...would love to see it!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=shawl%20collar%20cardigan&fit=adult&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

sumnerusa said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > A sleeping sweater is just a pull over sweater with a new name as kids are all about designers and labels.
> ...


When you think about it it is catchy as the college kids look like they sleep in their clothes anyway and just get up and 'go' so why not label it sleeping sweater???


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

P.S.... It's knit side-to-side. Back with sleeve backs is one piece. Each front with front sleeve is one piece and extends to the back of the neck like a small shrug. There are three seams....back neck, and under both arms. The fronts roll back to form a sort of shall collar. One front button/button hole. It looks like it would be an easy knit... I'm not good at designing my own... Hope there's something similar out there an somebody can find it... I've had no luck...so far!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

nancyp0913 said:


> P.S.... It's knit side-to-side. Back with sleeve backs is one piece. Each front with front sleeve is one piece and extends to the back of the neck like a small shrug. There are three seams....back neck, and under both arms. The fronts roll back to form a sort of shall collar. One front button/button hole. It looks like it would be an easy knit... I'm not good at designing my own... Hope there's something similar out there an somebody can find it... I've had no luck...so far!


On page 3 of this thread there is a ravalry link to a sweater that looks like the one in the Eddie Bauer picture. I think it was posted by mirl56


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Sleeping Sweaters are the "casual" form of a bed jacket. The bed jacket originated eons ago (centuries!)and in more contemporary times evolved into the sleeping sweater. Both were meant to stay snuggly warm when going to bed. Bed Jacket was usually worn all night for extra warmth---before more modern heating systems developed---and sleeping sweaters might be worn all night but were particularly used before actually going to sleep. ie: reading a book in bed. The sweater also added a bit of a modest "cover up". Even though anyone(throughout history and of any economic status) could wear a bed jacket or a sleeping sweater.....in the last 100 years, when speaking of a sleeping sweater, you would more likely hear women of higher economic means refer to them---and make regular use of them. Bed jackets were usually heavier and much fancier than sleeping sweaters. The sweaters were intentionally super soft and light weight. Styles varied as to button fronts or simply a loose wrap /crossover the chest with no specific closure. Men wore sleeping sweaters to some degree but over time it became more of a woman's practice. Again, depending on economic status, the sweater could be hand made or store purchased and be plain and simple and of coarser yarn and weight or of the finest cashmere, etc.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> Terry Tice said:
> 
> 
> > [quote She just got back to me, she found it on Eddie Bauer. I went to their website and found it for $80.00. It's beautiful, I'm attaching their picture.
> ...


I will check for paterns too. Please post when you find a pattern. My granddaughters would love this, also my daughters.
Thanks[/quote]

Shoot!!! I would like this!!!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe some of those knit kimono patterns would do nicely as a "sleep sweater."


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok... Looked at that Ravelry search link (page 3 of this thread) but added "side-to-side" to the search. This pattern is the closest I've seen to the actual Eddie Bauer sweater... Now to figure out how to add a buttonhole! This pattern is pretty popular and there are lots of project pictures!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-16


----------



## nothingknitting (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I would like to knit myself a soft night gown. my house is cold. I think that I would like that???
Lisa


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

you might find one that she would like on this site

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/womens_jackets.php

these below are two from the site above. there are so many to look through. it is so touching to get a request for hand knit from a young grandchild. hope you find.

http://www.lanagrossa.com/service/mdm/05_2009/index.html

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/sir-echo-jacket


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Allegra pattern on Ravelry. I made mine about 5 years ago out of Knitpicks Comfy. I didn't pay attention to row gauge so mine is longer than the pic. It has been through the washer and dryer many times and still looks great. I loved it so much I made one for my MIL and SIL and they also love them. Fun knit. Side to Side.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.


My first thought is "blanket sleeper" or sleep sack.
Sleeping sweater may be a new name for an old item.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

We have several women in the nursing home who wear these. They are a bit baggy, with a loose neckline. These jumpers are made of very soft yarns that make you want to just snuggle into them. The little old ladies love them. I'm not sure who made them for our nursing home, but they are welcomed by our Residents in these cold months.


----------



## Patricia McCurry (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree a shrug pattern would be a dreamy option! Lion Brand Yarn site has a cute one, drapey and cuts below the bum. It is labeled as EASY and is crocheted side to side, but I would knit it instead. I would finish it as the pattern calls for, then add long ribbed cuffs. Check this out. Lion Brand® Homespun® Thick & Quick®
Pattern #: L20507


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have similar patterns that are described as "kimono," although I know this is not a traditional Japanese kimono. Nevertheless, they look much the same. I have also seen these described as "shawl collar cardigans." I think the difference might be that they would be made in a very soft cosy yarn rather than a dressier yarn. You can probably make it for a lot less than $80!


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

I did a search on Ravelry for bed jacket and got lots of possibilities to fit my taste. Thanks for reminding me that this is just what I need.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

My daughter's sleep sweater is an old cashmere sweater that got a few holes in the arm. She wears it as a pajama top. It now goes in the washer and dryer, has a fuzzy halo and is SO soft. I'm thinking she doesn't need a blanket over her shoulders


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I call that a "bed jacket". I have quite a few, but never thought to knit myself one - great idea!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember when I was a teen I had a beautiful short kimono.. I sure wish I knew the value of all that silk.. it probably would be worth a pretty penny these days.. but I wore it over everything like a robe... it was big and sloppy... 
If thats what she wants I would look at mens cardigans and knit it in your bulky yarn you like and I think it will be PERFECT for her.. If anyone can do it you sure can.. plus it will have your great design eye added...

http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=290
this is cute.. and sloppy...LOL


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds to me that she would be happiest if she could steal her big brother's soft pullover.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

Would she perhaps have meant a shrug that covers the arms and shoulders, the parts of one's body sometimes exposed while sleeping under covers?


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Laceweight dictionary: a sleeping sweater is one no longer presentable in public and just a few steps from the scrap bin. 

Just my opinion, but I am not willing to spend $$ and hours of time making a sleeping garment. A really great sleep sweater is an "evolved" garment. LOL!


----------



## pat mccormick (Feb 23, 2013)

If you find a pattern for this sweater (or one like it) would you share where you found the pattern. thank you..


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like something I would love. And frankly, I feel honored whenever my grandchildren ask me to knit something for them. Some of my children's best loved and saved forever items were lovingly knit baby blankets that they dragged all over the place and wore into holes.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

We used to call them a bed jacket


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-lady-sweater

How about something like this, with longer arms maybe?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Terry Tice said:


> This one looks similar especially if the button was placed lower.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pt8230-jacket-with-shawl-collar.


I looked at this sweater on Ravelry and really liked it. As it turns out you have to order it from an Australian company. No problem I thought, the pattern costs a little over $3.00, HOWEVER, the shipping was $24.00 - almost 8 times the cost of the sweater. I decided I would try to find or create a similar pattern and save the $24.00 for the yarn.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe a long open front type cardigan pattern would work for this.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW, I think folks are forgetting that this is for a 13 year old girl. No young teen I know would even consider a 'bed jacket' or even some of the sweaters that look, even to me (an old lady) like old lady sweaters. jmho


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats a lot of knitting! Would take me years


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Terry Tice said:
> 
> 
> > This one looks similar especially if the button was placed lower.
> ...


Being that it is on Ravalry can't you download and save or print? I think that it is the one I put in favorites for later. Somebody put a picture of the EddieBauer nad the Ravalry sweater together. It is on the first or second page of this thread.


----------



## watsie (Nov 30, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=shawl%20collar%20cardigan&fit=adult&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs


From looking at the picture of the sweater the GD wanted if you take this pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-collar-cardigan-11or one of the others and make the length longer and rib st up the sleeve longer you will have a close copy.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

Mybe she means a sweater to put when she sleeps so that she won't be cold???


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a sweater/jumper that I wear over my PJ's have made for friends as well, we all slouch around in them.

It is just a jumper with raglan seleeves and funnel neck using 7.00 mm needles cast on 51 (small) 57 (medium) stitches. 1st row knit (wrong side) 2nd row purl, 3rd row knit (this completes 3 rows purl fabic ) work, then work in stocking stitch...etc. It is suppose to be roomy and baggy, very simple, the wool I used was just a cheap bumpy sort of wool...I just throw it in the washing machine...it is great, and so comfortable...that is what young teenagers like, I think
Hope this helps. 

cheers


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

I bet that's what she wants.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.


Could it be a new name for a bed jacket? Just wondering,


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> CaroleD53 said:
> 
> 
> > Think it is the sort of snuggly, loose knitwear you would find alongside the leisure wear perhaps in a shop like Victoria's Secret in the US?
> ...


This looks too good to sleep in LOL


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

This looks very similar to Lion Brand's Shawl Collared Cardigan - a free pattern on their web site. I have made 2 of them & the recipients loved them.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

This seems to look a lot like the picture and is a free pattern at Drops is called Autumn Elegance

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5237&lang=us


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

My goodness. So many thoughts and ideas. We certainly are a creative group aren't we. Actually my daughter and I both have sleep sweaters. Mine is hot pink and hers is black. They don't look like bed jackets. They actually look like long maternity tops. Neither of them are hand made. They are made from a very, very stretchy material so that they are comfortable. Mine is just above knee length and hers is a little longer but she is way smaller than me. They are really cute and you wouldn't be embarrassed to wear them around company. I have slept in mine. Don't know about my daughter. Oh almost forgot. They are both pull over and so stretchy that no closures are needed.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Could it be an old fashioned bed jacket?


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't see the picture--where did it go?


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

you may be looking for a bed jacket,some were similar to the shape of a baby sweater only larger of course. Some were knitted with a cuff, increase stitches and larger needles for across the back and the other cuff to finish. my age is showing !


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Zochitl said:


> I can't see the picture--where did it go?


Look on page 2 and click on download. I can't remember who posted both the Ravalry and the Eddie Bauer sweaters side by side but you will see a blue download on her post.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you jmai5421


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh mornbeezzz do you know where I can find the pattern for the nIGHTINGALE PATTERN? TIA


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That will be a lovely item for her! Have fun knitting it!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

This is a similar pattern - looks really comfy

Free Knitting Pattern ~ Lion Brand® Glitterspun
Curtain Call Shrug ~ Pattern Number: 60368A
Glam it up in this glittering wrap that's just right for when the sun goes down. An easy seaming technique creates the slimming shape -- perfect for a special evening out.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/60368A.pdf


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

this is beautiful. thank you.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.


Why not go to the horses mouth and ask your granddaughter directly? She might even have a picture to share with you or should at least be able to tell you something about what she has in mind. I always find it easier to know the target I'm aiming for rather than just guessing.

You could also try a google search and see what comes up:
http://reviews.eddiebauer.com/9015/43669/eddie-bauer-stripe-sleep-cardigan-sweater-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.
> ...


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if she means a bed jacket,
you would properly get a pattern for one of those on raverly
good luck.


----------



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it really depends on how old she is. Because if she is in her teens she will want something in that age group.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> My granddaughter texted me that she wants me to design for her a "sleeping sweater". Am I out of the loop? I've never heard of this. Does anyone know what this may be? I wrote her back for a description but she is in class and probably won't get my message until later this afternoon. I thought if someone could describe it to me I would get a jumpstart on the design.


In old times it was called "mananitas". Short version of a robe to cover up your upper body while having breakfast in bed ;-) or God forbids in the hospital! Make her a light open sweater:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/81016AD.html
http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/allegra/allegra_1.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-line-cardigan

Lion brand pattern you can lengthen the sleeves, Caron's you can add ribbon for closure. Hope this helps! Happy Knitting!!


----------

